# The Notorious Bettie Page



## pale blue (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyone going to see this when it comes out? I believe April is the release date. I'm curious to see what the director Mary Harron does with it since American Psycho was just okay to me.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw the trailer for this.  I REALLY want to see this, but I think it's only limited release.


----------

